# IUI Success Stories



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone

I've been lurking around for a while, but this is the first time I have posted.  Sorry I don't know all of the terminology!

My DH and I had our first round of DIUI last month - yesterday was test day and unfortunately it was a BFN   

We are straight back into round 2, with my first scan tomorrow.  I'm desperately trying to be positive - there are no known issues with me, AMH of 27, my cycles are a bit irregular but not dramatically so.  I'm so disappointed that it didn't work although I know it is down to timing and it was only the first try!

I guess I am looking for success stories - has anyone had DIUI (or IUI) which has been successful?  I'm scared it's not going to work....

Looking forward to hearing your stories and I wish everyone well on this stressful journey!  xx


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi spud1980 welcome to the forum 

DIUI does work  I had my *first* unmedicated treatment November 2013 and got pregnant  even though i was told odds aren't great, better off going straight to IVF etc i am so glad i didnt listen to peoples advice because i am now 19 weeks and feeling so lucky and blessed.

Keep positive  Good luck


----------



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi mutley18, thanks so much for your response and congratulations! I'm encouraged by your success and am keeping positive.  It would be good to hear from others too!  Spud x


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello
I also got pregnant on my first diui. Although i was classed as 'textbook fertile' i chose to have clomid and the ovitrelle trigger just to boost my chances even further and we now have a gorgeous 5 month old son who is our world x


----------



## soundadvice (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's another positive story to give you hope.  I've had 2 DIUI procedures and both worked, unfortunately the first was an early loss, but here I am at 29 weeks living proof that it's worth a shot.  My DH had a vasectomy too long ago for a reversal and I was told that I had low reserves, apart from that, just a high BMI which meant that no UK clinic was comfortable treating me, so I went abroad.

I've had a great pregnancy and count myself lucky not to be ill or struggling with blood pressure problems.

Good luck with your cycle, one more bit of advice would be that we found much more choice of donor going abroad, with no way of tracing later in life, unlike the UK, which was our preferred method.

Keep us posted! X


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Spud1980, here's another one for you! We had our first DIUI back in late 2009 and have a gorgeous 3.5 yr old now as a result 😃 we decided to try for a sibling last year, and it took longer this time, but DIUI #6 worked and I'm currently 15 weeks pg with number 2 😃 all our DIUIs have been natural/unmedicated cycles as (apart from a low AMH) I have no known issues. Yes, success rates are generally lower than those for ivf, but it can and does still work. Timing is definitely crucial though. I didn't want to rely on home ov kits so went for daily blood tests to check for the lh surge.

Best of luck xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

So great to hear of these positive stories especially of ones with low AMH and unmedicated cycles as thats the position I'm in and hope to have first IUI this month.


----------



## amandalmexico (Jun 1, 2013)

I got pregnant with my first attempt at IUI at 40 with an AMH that is virtually non existent. Although I lost the baby due to Downs, it can work. I was on A superovulation cycle with the trigger shot. I produced two follicles. Stay positive it can happen. Good luck. 

For those who got pregnant, how soon after the trigger was your iui performed?


----------



## Babdee (Apr 18, 2013)

Amandalmexico, I didn't have a trigger shot with any of mine, so afraid I can't help you there 😕 best of luck with this cycle xx


----------



## Emmy123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Spud1980

I am single aged 36 and no known issues. 1st attempt at diui - BFN in June 2013. Second iui - BFP - baby girl now due on April 30th keep at it and good luck xx


----------



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, great to hear lots of success stories!  Thanks so much for the responses, it gives me hope!  Best of luck to everyone x

The nurses at my clinic do not seem massively positive about unmedicated IUI so it is really great to hear about successful treatment.  We are currently going through our second cycle, with insemination possibly next Monday.  Fingers crossed.

Just one quick question:  last time I had a trigger shot which I understand induces ovulation.  Does that mean that it also causes the egg to mature?  I am worried that I may be given a trigger shot too early which may cause me to ovulate with an immature follicle that has no way of ever being fertilised.  Does that make sense?!!  Timing is obviously crucial and I don't want to have a trigger shot if the follicle is not ready just to fit around when is most convenient for the clinic to do the IUI!!

Thanks xx


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

I got pregnant with my second go a IUI. I now have a 9 week old baby. So it can happen, i didn't have any known fertlity issues but had been ttc for over 2 years. 

Good luck. I think the trigger shot just causes ovulation, but they would only give it when they thought the eggs were mature enough, or would be by the time they give it ie estimate the growth over the next 24 hours x


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Love this thread!

On day 9 of my first medicated IUI (unexplained but NHS clinic Im with automatically do medicated so they can control the timing)

I made the mistake of using google before the forum and all I saw was depressing statistics and lots of posts telling me IUI was a waste of time and money and no better than natural intercourse and to just keep trying. Not what you need to hear when natural hasn't worked for 4 years and doctors can find nothing wrong with either of us!

The success stories have just made a very hormonal, emotional first timer smile!


----------



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree susieg2404, I also made the mistake of Googling everything and it really got me down.  It is great to hear that it can work!  I had my second round of DIUI yesterday and I am now in the dreaded 2ww.  I am keeping everything crossed that it works!  xx


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Everything crossed for you Spud!

I'm doing my trigger today and booked in for noon tomorrow for insemination


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Spud- thank you so much for posting this!!! Sat hear in tears after yet another BFN and this has given me some hope....thank you x


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi




I got Pregnant with twins , first time IUI with donor sperm. I was told it will never work. Do read my story and wishing you the best of luck.


Hope


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't quite beleive I am typing this but my BFN has turned into a BFP, although a weak line it deffo is a line, still scared of believing it!!


----------

